# So angry



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Took my two boys for a walk this morning over the park. They were happy minding their own business and as we passed the cafe I saw a couple in their sixties sitting there they had two dogs about six times bigger than mine there was tables and chairs a green and then the footpath. All of a sudden these two dogs are chasing my dogs not trying to hurt them but wanting to sniff them. As my boys were on extended leads they were running around trying to get away from them Their leads ended up around my legs I shouted to the people to call them back who were still sitting drinking. They called them and as I'm trying to calm my dogs and untangle the leads and me the dogs came back. My little one who is only three months old was so scarred he managed to get out of his harness and climbed up my leg. These people thought it was funny saying to me I was irresponsible and that they were only playing. I got so angry with them telling them that at least mine were on a lead and they were the ones who could not control there dogs I said he's three months old for Christ sake then another couple joined in shouting get a fu ----- bigger dog I was do angry it ruined my day and the boys would not leave my side the rest of the day. Can't see where I was in the wrong. Thanks for letting me get it off my chest 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Amen to that...we that has small dogs don't count in this world you know  lol...what idiots! I would have called the police haha, in anger, and really put them in their places. People that don't have small dogs, have NO IDEA what it's like to have that responsibility! They should be ashamed for not nowing about weight differences and what damage it can make ! Sorry, my english writing is not the best  xoxo big hug from me and Baby


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

You are not wrong, this happened to me a few weeks ago walking my dogs around the block and a dog come running out of his house, his mom was talking to someone with the door open. Ike was screaming and Sadie was barking and I was standing with Ike's leash around my legs, I got him picked him up with the dog was smelling Sadie and the woman come and got her dog , we never said a word to each other, but if looks could kill. Now when she walk down our street with her dog, mine go nuts barking they have remembered her dog. She looks over at my house with a disgusting look. Yes, her dog is much bigger then mine. Some people are so rude and mean.


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Eurgh this makes me so mad. I once got into an argument with some guy on the other side of the street with a staffy without a lead just because I picked Lily up when I saw him coming (better to be safe than sorry) and he started shouting abuse at me for it.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

If looks could kill, INDEED! Many of my neighbours would be long gone by now


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

This made me angry just reading it. It's not like you did anything, it's their dogs that ran over to yours and scared them, so what did you do exactly that was irresponsible? How rude. And don't even get me started on the whole "get a real/big dog".  Don't let these people ruin your day though, they are clearly stupid and I'd hate to be them. How pathetic is it to validate yourself according to how big your dogs are? lol That's what a lot of people like that do and it says a lot about them. A huge dog once attacked Coco on the street. We were just heading somewhere, she was on a short leash when this dog came running out of nowhere (off leash on a busy street!!), bit her harness and coat and lifted her off the floor. The stupid owner then went on to accuse me and my dog for the incident, blaming it on her being small and scared for no reason. Unfortunately there are horrible people everywhere.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't understand why people can keep their dogs on leads for god sake !!
So many posts lately about bigger dogs off the leads and attacking chis its not right! 
Its happened to me a few times and on one accession the dog tried to attack ninja but i got her up just in time. She weed on me thats how scared she was. The dog got board of us and went and attacked a kid of around 14. The police was involved and the dog got put down!! If you can't Handel a large dog why let it off the lead at all ? And because of the owners stupidness the dog was put down. Sometimes people can be so careless and stupid. Hope your boys are ok xxx


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Oh, the rude comments people seem to feel entitled to make about small dogs! I think it's just like if you drive a small car - drivers of bigger cars think they have a better right to be on the road than you! I'm particularly sick of owners who casually tell me to keep the chis under control because their dog 'doesn't like little dogs' - while said dog is off the lead and rampaging all over the park. If it's not reliable with smaller dogs, WHY IS IT OFF THE LEAD IN THE FIRST PLACE??


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

People with big dogs do need to be more careful. I do expose Lola to big dogs she is only four pounds but hangs with dogs in the dog park that are 85 pounds. It is not fair that they let them be so boisterous that can set it up that your little ones are afraid of big dogs.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd be angry too, they were in the wrong. It's a good job those big dogs did only want to sniff. Must have been very scary, esp for your doggies


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Gosh some people are appalling! Im just glad yours weren't hurt


----------



## lilshaniqua (Sep 18, 2013)

cant wait till I start walking the girls and come across people like this I will give them all a piece of my mind hehehehe


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi I tell people a story or two myself hahaha, we have to speak for our little once, they can't do it


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Awww Wiz (((BIG HUGS))) you did absolutely NOTHING wrong darling. I love ALL breeds but an awful lot of owners I would quite happily have put to sleep!  Their dogs SHOULD have been on the lead in a public place anyway.....it's selfish, arrogant numpties like this who get ALL dogs banned from parks and other areas  

Funnily enough (or not so funny rather!) I was browsing a border collie forum a few weeks ago and the self same subject came up.....pit bull/staffie types attacking folk out walking their collies! So it's not just the tiny breeds that get it!!!  A few members said how the bull breeds' jaws DID cause a fair bit of damage because they were originally bred to hold on so I dread to think what damage it would do to a small breed like a Chihuahua or Yorkshire terrier who's barely 10lb in weight  

It IS a shame because staffies, brought up correctly, ARE a fantastic breed.....there just seems to be an awful lot of insecure morons with small willies who NEED a 'macho' dog to boost their ego :foxes15: They have ruined what was once a lovely breed! In the UK especially that's always been the case....in the 60's it was jack Russell terriers getting a reputation for being snappy & out of control, then it was German Shepherds in the 70's, then Rottweilers and now Staffies  Poor dogs.....the human race just aren't worthy of them


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

lilshaniqua said:


> cant wait till I start walking the girls and come across people like this I will give them all a piece of my mind hehehehe


 You'll have to tell us ALL about it :coolwink: 

I'll be ready with a few putdowns myself if anyone starts once I get my girl. Obviously I'll be showing folks just how wonderful a trained, well-socialised Chihuahua can be and dispel this ridiculous notion folks have that they are yappy & snappy. But if ANYBODY says even one nasty thing about my chi then it'll definitely be a case of Beware Of The Owner


----------



## Brix (Jun 17, 2013)

I would be sooo angry too.
Thank god we have a law here, that all dogs need to be on leash (unless in dog park or own yard). I would have had right to call police and I would have done so too! 
I hope your dog doesn't have lasting negative feelings now towards bigger dogs. My chi met with couple of Jack Russell's (who play pretty rough) and now she can't stand them at all (same with dachshunds)


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so sorry that happens to you. I hope that never happens to Baby Girl as I am very protective over her and will become unhinged. I am outraged on your behalf. How dare people behave that way. The best thing you can do is threaten to report them for having their dog off the leash.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wiz said:


> Took my two boys for a walk this morning over the park. They were happy minding their own business and as we passed the cafe I saw a couple in their sixties sitting there they had two dogs about six times bigger than mine there was tables and chairs a green and then the footpath. All of a sudden these two dogs are chasing my dogs not trying to hurt them but wanting to sniff them. As my boys were on extended leads they were running around trying to get away from them Their leads ended up around my legs I shouted to the people to call them back who were still sitting drinking. They called them and as I'm trying to calm my dogs and untangle the leads and me the dogs came back. My little one who is only three months old was so scarred he managed to get out of his harness and climbed up my leg. These people thought it was funny saying to me I was irresponsible and that they were only playing. I got so angry with them telling them that at least mine were on a lead and they were the ones who could not control there dogs I said he's three months old for Christ sake then another couple joined in shouting get a fu ----- bigger dog I was do angry it ruined my day and the boys would not leave my side the rest of the day. Can't see where I was in the wrong. Thanks for letting me get it off my chest
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I read in a dog blog that it is good idea to keep a small spray bottle of something like bitter apple that you could spray in the face of an unfriendly dog.

The same article also suggested at approach yell very loudly "NO" and and put out a hand or stick, if on hand.

I did use this "NO" method last month at a dog beach when some aggressive dogs approach my 8 lb. Mexican Frenchies. It worked well & gives you time to get your pup(s) out of the way.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

debrawade10 said:


> I read in a dog blog that it is good idea to keep a small spray bottle of something like bitter apple that you could spray in the face of an unfriendly dog.
> 
> The same article also suggested at approach yell very loudly "NO" and and put out a hand or stick, if on hand.
> 
> I did use this "NO" method last month at a dog beach when some aggressive dogs approach my 8 lb. Mexican Frenchies. It worked well & gives you time to get your pup(s) out of the way.


That's very good advice, I've had to do things like this in the past.

OP, I'm sorry this happened. Too many people in the world today are rude and inconsiderate.


----------

